# 6-panel baseball caps for heat pressing and potential problems with seam



## kwayne58 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi!

Two questions: one, is it possible to successfully heat press a six-panel hat; and two, who are some good suppliers of five-panel truckers hats (preferably in a wide variety of colors)? Thanx, K. Wayne and the rat terrrier Clyde


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

kwayne58 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Two questions: one, is it possible to successfully heat press a six-panel hat;


I'm guessing probably not, but I'd like to hear the answer to this as well.



> ... and two, who are some good suppliers of five-panel truckers hats (preferably in a wide variety of colors)? Thanx, K. Wayne and the rat terrrier Clyde


I don't know what colors you are looking for but FlexFit offers 8 colors (if you're talking about the trucker cap with the white front panel): PRODUCTS: 6006W


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes you can heatpress vinyl onto 6 panel hats, I done this many times and it comes out great. Plastisol would not work for me though as the seem bled through, but with vinyl, no problem.


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with theflowerboxx-I do a fair amount of panel hats with vinyl sometimes I will even use flock vinyl. Hat suppliers: S & S activewear, Daystone, KC Hats
Kimsie


----------



## Jason Galaz (Oct 14, 2008)

I am curious by what you mean with vinyl. Is it vinyl ink?


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

They are referring to heat applied vinyl.. It is cad cut and weeded, then heat pressed onto the garment. Do a search for it, you will find hours of information to go thru.


----------



## kwayne58 (Oct 16, 2008)

Jason:

I have not looked at this section of the website myself, but I notice that bestblanks.com has an area devoted to vinyl, and they generally have info posted on how to use their products. They are usually quite helpful. You might want to look at that site. Just a thought. K. Wayne and the rat terrier Clyde


----------



## jackiebell (May 6, 2009)

What about applying transfers printed out on an inkjet? Will these work on a 6 panel hat? Any advice?


----------



## Jason Galaz (Oct 14, 2008)

I had someone send me a strecthy transfer. I can't rembemr the vendor at the moment. Seems to be the best option though. Maybe transfer express?


----------



## eallen (Apr 11, 2007)

here is a nice site. Wholesale Hats --> Your Online Hat Store for Blank Hats


----------



## jackiebell (May 6, 2009)

I already have the hats, so different hats are not an option. I am just looking for the best/least expensive way possible to transfer on them. I think the stretchy stuff may have come from Stahl's ID. I got some samples like that from them (through Transfer Express), but they haven't answered my email for advice yet.


----------

